

All Models of Machine Learning have Flaws - cjrd
http://hunch.net/?p=224

======
eli_gottlieb
Umm... just pointing this out because I'm from the Programming Languages side
of things, but there are such things as total programming languages in which
all functions must provably terminate before the compiler/type-checker accepts
them.

I can imagine a learning framework built around learning total functions over
codata.

